# Mute your brass!



## aaronventure (Dec 12, 2017)

Some time ago I created EQ presets for FabFilter Pro-Q 2 meant to simulate brass mutes, since a lot of brass libraries either come without any mutes whatsoever or the muted content is limited. So here's a bunch of filters for your brass! Think of 'em like the simulated Con Sordino that many string libraries do these days.

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/lggpxsq9ok0ojfr/ProQ2%20Brass%20Mutes.zip?dl=1 (DOWNLOAD)*

And here's a short demo (this is Adventure Brass)


Some snapshots:


----------



## d.healey (Dec 12, 2017)

These are really good. A brass mute is essentially a EQ filter. I've had good results using a matching EQ curve with a sample of a real mute and then running that through a deconvolver to create impulse responses that pretty accurately reproduce a mute (this is how sample modeling's trumpet mutes work btw). Your approach seems to be much more straight forward and the result is just as good.

Now for those of us without fab filter  do you have settings for each mute that could be applied more generally with other EQs? What did you use as a reference to create your EQ curves?


----------



## ZOZZ (Dec 12, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for this, Aaron. Very cool, indeed! Cheers.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 12, 2017)

Really impressive, thanks for posting. I don't have the FF EQ either... Never thought of a brass mute as "essentially an EQ filter" but if you stop and think about it, yeah that's exactly what it is...


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 12, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Now for those of us without fab filter  do you have settings for each mute that could be applied more generally with other EQs? What did you use as a reference to create your EQ curves?



I've posted some screenshots in the original post so you can get a better idea of what they look like. While technically they could be replicated if I provided frequency, resonance and gain for every one of 20-24 bands, it would then come down to the character of whatever EQ you're using. Even this isn't perfect - I'm sure deconvolver can create a much more accurate filter. But unless you A/B it with actual muted brass samples, I think this works very well. 

These aren't _as good _as the real thing or even sampled mutes. The EQ is static; not moving with pitch and preserving a changed balance of overtones. However, they'll still fool you and can sound really good, which is good enough for me. 

I've no idea how I would go about achieving that without creating an EQ curve for every single note .

I referenced Sample Modeling Brass - it's the most muted brass library I have :D


----------



## VinRice (Dec 12, 2017)

These are great! Thank you.


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 12, 2017)

aaronventure said:


> These aren't _as good _as the real thing or even sampled mutes. The EQ is static; not moving with pitch and preserving a changed balance of overtones. However, they'll still fool you and can sound really good, which is good enough for me.
> 
> I've no idea how I would go about achieving that without creating an EQ curve for every single note .


SurferEQ has pitch-following capabilities so you can edit overtones, but it doesn't have enough bands, at least in a single instance, to do this. It would be interesting to stack instances and see what it sounds like, although the CPU hit might make it unusable in realtime.


----------



## rhye (Sep 20, 2018)

The link isn't working anymore


----------



## aaronventure (Sep 21, 2018)

Woops! Should be up again.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Sep 21, 2018)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2018)

really nice...


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 22, 2018)

That's really kind of you to share. Many thanks. I can't wait to try these.


----------



## HorNet505 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey Aaron,
awesome. I also can recommend the string filters by NUMERICAL SOUNDS
www.numericalsound.com/universal_sordino.html

Since I do not own FAB FILTER. I like to reproduce it using Cubase filter. Can you tell me how you worked out the filter settings?


----------



## aaronventure (Nov 14, 2018)

HorNet505 said:


> Hey Aaron,
> awesome. I also can recommend the string filters by NUMERICAL SOUNDS
> www.numericalsound.com/universal_sordino.html
> 
> Since I do not own FAB FILTER. I like to reproduce it using Cubase filter. Can you tell me how you worked out the filter settings?


If I recall, I used timbral matching in FabFilter to get in the ballpark and then adjusted by hand.

Looking back, these are pretty poorly done (even though they seem to get the job done :D ). If you have the time, you can do this by hand instead.


----------



## HorNet505 (Nov 14, 2018)

ah I see.
Hmm well, I could do a EQ MATCH in Cubase using my Spitfire strings vs. Strings con sordino and then take the result as a reference for the other string libs as well. Nice hint


----------



## robgb (Dec 5, 2018)

Aaron, I'm in the process of making Impulse Responses using your mute settings (which are fantastic, by the way) which can be loaded into Kontakt directly. When I'm done, would you mind if I make the IRs available for anyone who wants them?


----------



## Quasar (Dec 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> Aaron, I'm in the process of making Impulse Responses using your mute settings (which are fantastic, by the way) which can be loaded into Kontakt directly. When I'm done, would you mind if I make the IRs available for anyone who wants them?



I've since purchased FF Pro-Q2 (just before the grace period for the free update to v3 grrrrrrrr.....) and these mutes work really well... IRs sound like an awesome idea.


----------



## robgb (Dec 5, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I've since purchased FF Pro-Q2 (just before the grace period for the free update to v3 grrrrrrrr.....) and these mutes work really well... IRs sound like an awesome idea.


Here's a video tutorial on how to create your own from an EQ setting.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> Here's a video tutorial on how to create your own from an EQ setting.



I love how he's all business.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 5, 2018)

Cool to have this, and they sound really good, but there's really quite a bit more happening in a brass mute. An EQ can't simulate the distortions, buzzes, rings, etc. that vary in a complex manner with dynamics.


----------



## robgb (Dec 5, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Cool to have this, and they sound really good, but there's really quite a bit more happening in a brass mute. An EQ can't simulate the distortions, buzzes, rings, etc. that vary in a complex manner with dynamics.


Of course not. But if you don't have brass libraries with recorded mutes, then this is the next best thing.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 5, 2018)

BTW, I've got a secret trick that I'll post shortly, but I need to figure out a way to host the photos...


----------



## Quasar (Dec 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> Here's a video tutorial on how to create your own from an EQ setting.



I tried a couple of recordings, but can't get it to work. When I load the IR made from the pulse wav it's all latent and weird and sounds nothing like mute eq setting.

Now I'm out of patience with the whole affair....


----------



## Quasar (Dec 5, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> BTW, I've got a secret trick that I'll post shortly, but I need to figure out a way to host the photos...


Cool free image hosting site here:

https://cubeupload.com/


----------



## robgb (Dec 5, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I tried a couple of recordings, but can't get it to work. When I load the IR made from the pulse wav it's all latent and weird and sounds nothing like mute eq setting.
> 
> Now I'm out of patience with the whole affair....


Are you loading into Kontakt?


----------



## Quasar (Dec 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> Are you loading into Kontakt?


Kontakt? No. In Reaper, insert media file for the pulse wav, put the Pro-Q on the track. I tried both the Reaper render FX as new take and just recording from another track (sending to it and recording output mono)...

...I get a wav that looks like an IR. It just sounds like shit, and not like a mute when I load CM Trumpet (which is a Kontakt instrument) and ReaVerb with the created IR.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 5, 2018)

Great job. It's very useful!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 5, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Cool free image hosting site here:
> 
> https://cubeupload.com/



Thanks! That looks great.


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> Aaron, I'm in the process of making Impulse Responses using your mute settings (which are fantastic, by the way) which can be loaded into Kontakt directly. When I'm done, would you mind if I make the IRs available for anyone who wants them?



No problems with me!



Lee Blaske said:


> Cool to have this, and they sound really good, but there's really quite a bit more happening in a brass mute. An EQ can't simulate the distortions, buzzes, rings, etc. that vary in a complex manner with dynamics.



Of course this isn't it, but it will fool 99% of your audience.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 5, 2018)

You need the EQ product to be able to use these?


----------



## robgb (Dec 6, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> You need the EQ product to be able to use these?


To use the presets you do. But I downloaded the thirty day trial from Fab Filter, and am in the process of making Impulse Responses.


----------



## robgb (Dec 6, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Kontakt? No. In Reaper, insert media file for the pulse wav, put the Pro-Q on the track. I tried both the Reaper render FX as new take and just recording from another track (sending to it and recording output mono)...
> 
> ...I get a wav that looks like an IR. It just sounds like shit, and not like a mute when I load CM Trumpet (which is a Kontakt instrument) and ReaVerb with the created IR.


Don't render FX as new take. Just do a standard render as a wav file. I have found that you don't need to add any silence at the beginning and then trim. Just use the impulse he provided, load EQ on the track, then render it as a wav file. I rendered stereo.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 6, 2018)

If anyone is interesting for a coupon of 10% discount for fabfilter, send me a pm! It works for new customer only.
Cheers 

Awesome tips Aron! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 12, 2019)

@robgb did you ever complete those Muted Brass IRs?


----------



## robgb (Jan 12, 2019)

ScoringFilm said:


> @robgb did you ever complete those Muted Brass IRs?


I did, but I got lazy and they haven't been tweaked. You'll find them here, but the link is only good for 7 days.

https://we.tl/t-JtlCyXvopW


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks @robgb

I took the liberty of doing the missing ones:

Edit - I missed the Tuba; for ease I have now included all the Brass Mute Impulse Responses in the zip.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 12, 2019)

I love these kinds of projects! Thanks for sharing your work


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 13, 2019)

I missed the Tuba; for ease I have now included all the Brass Mute Impulse Responses in the zip (above post).

Some of them are quite subtle, however the following are very effective:

Horn Brass Stop
Trumpet Harmon
Trombone Harmon

I tested them in the Kontakt convolution reverb (no dry signal, wet @ -6dB); remembering that in reality mutes can reduce the output volume by as much as -30dB!

Perhaps obvious but also make sure the IR is inserted before any reverb signal; which is not always that simple in locked Kontakt instruments!

Well done @aaronventure for initiating this project


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh, this is brilliant! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks so much @aaronventure. I'm going to try these with JXL Brass.



Lee Blaske said:


> BTW, I've got a secret trick that I'll post shortly, but I need to figure out a way to host the photos...



What happened to your secret trick? Is it too top secret to reveal?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 19, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Thanks so much @aaronventure. I'm going to try these with JXL Brass.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your secret trick? Is it too top secret to reveal?



I'll reveal my secret! I have to admit, though, that it's time consuming, and I haven't worked with it much, yet, because it IS time consuming. I also still need to build or configure a better (and safe) front end amplifier for it.

Basically, the idea is to use a vintage Wurlitzer Brasshorn. The Wurlitzer Brasshorn was made by the Wurlitzer company in the sixties (Jimi Hendrix had two of them). It's a compression driver on a stand, and the kit includes two brass bells. A trumpet bell, and a trombone bell. So, what you do is run the output of a straight brass instrument through an amplifier into the Brasshorn, and then put any mute you desire in the bell of either the trumpet or trombone bell. Then, you mic and record the result. The neat thing is that it allows you to manually do some of the things a player would do with mutes (like a plunger).

That's the secret. Hope it was worth the wait.

I don't have pictures of my own Brasshorn posted anywhere, but here's one I found...









1967 Wurlitzer Brasshorn Model 7250 Vintage Brass Horn - Original Case, Price List, Harmon Mute! | Reverb


For sale is this vintage 1967 Wurlitzer Brasshorn model 7250 keyboard speaker. This particular example, serial number 476257, is in excellent all original condition and includes the original Harmon Mute, the original Price List, and the original case! Incredibly useful as a tool to make signals s...




reverb.com





I have it set up in the studio, and it looks intriguing. Before I do serious work on it, though, I need to find a good high fidelity, low-power amp to drive it. I don't want to damage the diaphragm.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 19, 2019)

Lee Blaske said:


> I'll reveal my secret! I have to admit, though, that it's time consuming, and I haven't worked with it much, yet, because it IS time consuming. I also still need to build or configure a better (and safe) front end amplifier for it.
> 
> Basically, the idea is to use a vintage Wurlitzer Brasshorn. The Wurlitzer Brasshorn was made by the Wurlitzer company in the sixties (Jimi Hendrix had two of them). It's a compression driver on a stand, and the kit includes two brass bells. A trumpet bell, and a trombone bell. So, what you do is run the output of a straight brass instrument through an amplifier into the Brasshorn, and then put any mute you desire in the bell of either the trumpet or trombone bell. Then, you mic and record the result. The neat thing is that it allows you to manually do some of the things a player would do with mutes (like a plunger).
> 
> ...


Thanks. That wasn't what I was expecting at all. Sounds like you would need to me a mad scientist to a) think of it, and b) carry out this crazy but ingenious idea.

Hats off to you!


----------



## Uiroo (Sep 27, 2020)

Dude, hadn't tried out these EQ Presets until now, but they're good.
Here's a comparison of the CSB Trumpet, in this order:

Unprocessed
CSB Mute (yikes)
EQ Harmon Mute
EQ Straight
EQ Cup
EQ Bucket

It's funny, the Harmon Mute sounds much more real to my ears, but it also sounds kind of artificial.
But I think it sounds waaay better than the CSB Mute.
I didn't really change the MIDI for the CSB Mute, but there wouldn't be much improvement.









Mute Test Trumpet.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





edit:
another comparison, between CSB Mute, and the Harmon Mute Preset:








Mute Test Trumpet 2_2.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------

